# No Sportsnet Ny! Shame On The Satellite Sports So Called Leader



## dave26262 (May 12, 2003)

Well with 11 hours left before Sportsnet NY launches many calbe companies here in the NY area Including CABLEVISION have a deal with SportsnetNY and will kick off tommorrow. What a disgrace for Directv not to get a deal done in time. Now they can be in the same category as Dish Network.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

As long as it's on DirecTV when the regular season starts, that's all that matters to me. I really don't care about exhibition games. Other than the Mets games, I won't have much use for this network.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

bidger said:


> As long as it's on DirecTV when the regular season starts, that's all that matters to me. I really don't care about exhibition games. Other than the Mets games, I won't have much use for this network.


Agreed if its not on by April 3 or whatever then we can scream.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

As of this morning's New York Daily News, Cablevison had *not* signed a deal yet with SNY.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Cable/satellite companies probably think they can negotiate a better deal the longer they hold out. Based on past history I would be shocked if Cablevision already had a deal in place before network launch.


----------



## Rkw1111 (Mar 14, 2006)

According to people in the NY area with Cablevision, they have already reserved Channel 60 for the SNY launch. This channel was previously used as an overflow channel for hockey games. A message was sent to Islander fans who were expecting to see the Isles/Atlanta game on "FSN2" tonight:

_*With Cablevision reserving Channel 60 for the possible launch of SportsNet NY tonight, tonight's Islander game [on FSN-NY 2] will appear on a different overflow channel than used in most locations earlier this season.

Find the Isles and Atlanta on the following Cablevision channels.

CABLEVISION Elizabeth, NJ 15

CABLEVISION Hamilton, NJ 77

CABLEVISION Norwalk/Bridgeport/New Haven 24

CABLEVISION Monmouth, NJ 78

CABLEVISION Oakland/Ramapo/Raritan 18

CABLEVISION Westchester/Rockland, NY 15

CABLEVISION All other areas [including Long Island] 14

If you tune to Channel 14 on Long island you'll see a message in the channel description that shows that the game will air on that channel tonight.*_

Looks like Cablevision is a go....cmon D*, lets get it done! I cant wait to switch from E*!!!


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

dave26262 said:


> Well with 11 hours left before Sportsnet NY launches many calbe companies here in the NY area Including CABLEVISION have a deal with SportsnetNY and will kick off tommorrow. What a disgrace for Directv not to get a deal done in time. Now they can be in the same category as Dish Network.


So, just because D* advertises itself as the "sports leader" means that they should just bend over and take whatever the owners of SNY want? I don't think so. And remember, E* doesn't even have YES yet.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Kheldar said:


> So, just because D* advertises itself as the "sports leader" means that they should just bend over and take whatever the owners of SNY want? I don't think so. And remember, E* doesn't even have YES yet.


Why Not Isnt that what they usually do?


----------



## Jerseyguy (Dec 13, 2005)

As, a Dish Subscriber, I feel better now that DirecTV doesn't even have SNY.  
Hopefully E* and D* will have SNY by opening day.


----------



## Jerseyguy (Dec 13, 2005)

Kheldar said:


> And remember, E* doesn't even have YES yet.


Thats because in Mexico Charlie Ergen is known as El Cheapo


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

SNY is NOT on Cablevision tonight. What a screw up this is by Dolan & Co...


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

Do we really want to encourage every single sports team demanding the own RSN?


----------



## NVBlue (Aug 4, 2005)

It took several months for D* to add MASN for the DC National games. It took half an NBA season this year to add TNT HD. It will come, but it may take a little while. Contracts are not done in a day. It takes attorneys to write them and re-write them. And re-re-write them.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

matty8199 said:


> SNY is NOT on Cablevision tonight. What a screw up this is by Dolan & Co...


I'd argue it is a screw up by the Mets. They think they can start their own RSN, with no other pro sports and no programming October - March, and charge the same as YES Network. One problem - they aren't the Yankees, and at least YES has some filler (Nets) for the winter months.

SNY will probably make it because it has the support of Time Warner and Comcast. But they need to lower their expectations a bit.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

NVBlue said:


> It took several months for D* to add MASN for the DC National games. It took half an NBA season this year to add TNT HD. It will come, but it may take a little while. Contracts are not done in a day. It takes attorneys to write them and re-write them. And re-re-write them.


Its all about perspective....I wouldnt have thought twice about half the NBA season and adding TNT HD, I would have said just slightly late for the beginning of the Nascar season....so there are lots of ways to look at it.....

:lol:


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

jrbdmb said:


> I'd argue it is a screw up by the Mets. They think they can start their own RSN, with no other pro sports and no programming October - March, and charge the same as YES Network. One problem - they aren't the Yankees, and at least YES has some filler (Nets) for the winter months.
> 
> SNY will probably make it because it has the support of Time Warner and Comcast. But they need to lower their expectations a bit.


From what I understand SNY is NOT asking for the same amount as YES. About $1.60 per sub is what I hear. YES was asking about $2. Plus, they do have winter programming in special JETS programming (although, of course, not the games). They are also positioning themselves differently than YES. They plan on covering all local teams in a (they claim) unbiased sports news coverage format. Sort of like a local ESPN, which is why they are calling themselves Sportsnet NY, and not METS or something along those lines. YES is pretty much about all Yankees all the time and the team can do no wrong. It is pretty clear Steinbrenner controls the broadcasters and the messages they can transmit. Anyone remember when Zimmer was critical of Steinbrenner and he mysteriously disappeared from Yankees bench closeups? Time will tell with SNY of course.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Despite what the OP believes Cablevision still does not have a deal for the new mets channel

http://www.dailyrecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060317/BUSINESS/603170331/1003


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Minnesota Twins owner, Carl Pohlad, tried a few years ago to start up his own (Twins' own) RSN (called Victory Sports) hoping that would boost his bank account to help make the Twins organization more competitive (that's when there was talk of contraction).

There were a number of small, regional cable companies that added them, but the big cable companies and satellite companies felt that they were asking too much, plus I think the Twins were asking that the per-subscriber price would be passed along to the subscriber.

They also carried some local High School sports and some of the Minnesota Gophers sports (including the men's basketball). It happened to be that year that I decided to get the ESPN Full Court package because I was excited about the Gophers basketball season. Turns out, they were ALL blacked out from ESPN Full Court because Victory Sports had the rights to the games. P*ssed away a hundred bucks on that. But I digress.

They never were able to come to an agreement with any of the companies that would give them any amount of coverage, and wound up shutting down operations and re-upping with Fox Sports Net North. We wound up losing out on about 1/4 of the season in that fiasco. Only the Friday night games were carried by a local TV station and available to the "masses" in the Twin Cities.

That's not to say that will happen with SNY, but it is no certainty when things like this are being done.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

GeorgeLV said:


> Do we really want to encourage every single sports team demanding the own RSN?


Exactly right. Right now teams are becoming minor television networks hoping that fans will cry and moan to their provider to pick them up. If the owners of these teams REALLY cared about what YOU think, they'd make easier for more people to see their games. Blackout rules would be relaxed. The TEAMS are making it harder for you to get to see your teams, not D*. I say quit complaining about D* not being in a hurry to pick these sports franchise networks. It's not like they can make a phone call, say "OK", and flip a switch and the picture appears. It takes awhile to figure out how much your rates are going to be increased to pay for yet another team's private channel. TV helps the big market teams like NY to pull in tons of cash which throws off the balance in the league.

And I agree with what kheldar said about D* being the leader. A runner can lead the race, be it my a second or an hour, he's still the leader.


----------



## NVBlue (Aug 4, 2005)

Baseball is all about the green. Build me a stadium! I want my own network to televise games! Give me a piece of the concessions! Gimme Gimme GIMME.
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Eventually D* will pick up the station after the attorneys get their piece of the $$$ pie.


----------



## uroberto (Dec 10, 2004)

GeorgeLV said:


> Do we really want to encourage every single sports team demanding the own RSN?


And do we want to encourage the cable/satellite providers to raise rates even more? Anybody that wants this channel should pay extra, period.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It should be noted that Sportsnet West which carried the Sacramento Kings game took about a week after the season stated before it was carried on both Dish and DirecTV.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Kinda makes one wonder though if Time Warner isnt trying to lump the negotiations in with SportsTime Ohio as a package deal. Although I DOUBT Wilpon would put up with that if it was the case. Im just leery of TW due to the STO talks. (Rumored to be charging double whats normal for an RSN even though they are just a part time channel for now)


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

jrbdmb said:


> I'd argue it is a screw up by the Mets. They think they can start their own RSN, with no other pro sports and no programming October - March, and charge the same as YES Network. One problem - they aren't the Yankees, and at least YES has some filler (Nets) for the winter months.
> 
> SNY will probably make it because it has the support of Time Warner and Comcast. But they need to lower their expectations a bit.


It's a screw-up by Cablevision because their reps had spent the two days prior to launch telling their customers that SNY would be turned on at the launch time (Thursday at 5pm), even so far as to tell them what channel. Thursday at 5pm came and went, and no SNY...


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

whats the update ???


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Perhaps in a sign of progress, SNY has just shown up on Comcast here in CT. Maybe D* will also be getting it soon.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

According to a breaking news item on the Newsday website, Cablevision has just inked a deal with SNY. They should be carrying the spring training game tonight:

http://www.newsday.com/business/ny-spsny0324,0,4018120.story?coll=ny-top-headlines

The end of the article does state that D* and E* are next up on the agenda for SNY, with D* being the more likely because E* doesn't even carry YES yet.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Verizon's FiOS TV has also inked a deal with SNY for the limited areas that have it in the Mets Territory.


----------



## dave26262 (May 12, 2003)

monetnj said:


> According to a breaking news item on the Newsday website, Cablevision has just inked a deal with SNY. They should be carrying the spring training game tonight:
> 
> http://www.newsday.com/business/ny-spsny0324,0,4018120.story?coll=ny-top-headlines
> 
> The end of the article does state that D* and E* are next up on the agenda for SNY, with D* being the more likely because E* doesn't even carry YES yet.


when i first posted this thread i mentioned that cablevision had a deal already. this was just a formality. if directv doesn't get it done by opening day there will be MANY NY Tri-State viewers with D* switching to Comcast, Verizon, Time Warner, and Cablevision. I hope they realize this.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

dave26262 said:


> when i first posted this thread i mentioned that cablevision had a deal already. this was just a formality. if directv doesn't get it done by opening day there will be MANY NY Tri-State viewers with D* switching to Comcast, Verizon, Time Warner, and Cablevision. I hope they realize this.


Yes, well, I don't know how many times I've heard things like "D* already has an agreement to carry TNT-HD, National Geographic HD" etc. They usually come to pass, but it can take weeks, months or even years. As others have noted, the NY Post reported that SNY already has a deal with D*. Until I hear it from D*, it doesn't exist.


----------



## JJaret (Aug 25, 2004)

monetnj said:


> Yes, well, I don't know how many times I've heard things like "D* already has an agreement to carry TNT-HD, National Geographic HD" etc. They usually come to pass, but it can take weeks, months or even years. As others have noted, the NY Post reported that SNY already has a deal with D*. Until I hear it from D*, it doesn't exist.


The only reports about D* and SNY have been they are closer than E*. Now that the Cablevision deal is done, SNY can concentrate on their next biggest potential customer D*.

And for those who hoped to watch their 1st SNY game on Cablevision tonight, it was a rainout.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

monetnj said:


> Yes, well, I don't know how many times I've heard things like "D* already has an agreement to carry TNT-HD, National Geographic HD" etc. They usually come to pass, but it can take weeks, months or even years. As others have noted, the NY Post reported that SNY already has a deal with D*. Until I hear it from D*, it doesn't exist.


The NY Post might have an inside source: it is owned by News Corp, which of course owns D* also.


----------



## Rkw1111 (Mar 14, 2006)

JJaret said:


> The only reports about D* and SNY have been they are closer than E*. Now that the Cablevision deal is done, SNY can concentrate on their next biggest potential customer D*.
> 
> The New York Post, in February, reported that D* had a done deal with SNY.... of course, eventually we assume D* will carry the station, but like a previous poster mentioned, I wont believe it until I see it.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Kheldar said:


> The NY Post might have an inside source: it is owned by News Corp, which of course owns D* also.


I call BS - this was last month. If the deal was done, SNY would've been on as of the launch date. Here we are over a week later, and it's still not on.


----------



## UnnDunn (Oct 27, 2002)

GeorgeLV said:


> Do we really want to encourage every single sports team demanding the own RSN?


No, but I for one wouldn't mind if every team bankrolled its own TV coverage and made that coverage available live online or archived in a video podcast.

That way those of us who aren't sports fans wouldn't have to pay (in both costs and bandwidth) to bring these things into our homes.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

Article today (3/25) in Newsday:

http://www.newsday.com/sports/baseball/mets/ny-qsny254675769mar25,0,4725620.story?coll=ny-mets-print

Everybody seems to assume D* will sign on by the April 3rd opener. Hope they're right!


----------



## NYSatelliteman (Aug 23, 2002)

I hope I'm wrong, and I want to see Sportsnet NY on DirecTv and Dish, but now that Cablevision has Sportsnet NY, the cable monopolies can deny the satellite providers the Mets by making unreasonable demands and, therefore, have NY Mets fans return to cable. YES was independent, and used carriage on DirecTv to try to pressure Cablevision, but Comcast loves to find ways to deny satellite subscribers their sports (see Comcast in Philadephia).

I will be very pleasantly surprised if the Mets are on DirecTv on opening day, or anytime soon after. 

If in doubt, blame cable.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

There's a rule saying they have to negotiate with both D* and E* if they are willing to carry it, since their signal is delivered by satellite.

CSN Philly was a different story in it's own because it's deliverd by microwave and fiber to other providers, not by satellite. So Comcast can deny it's delivery to E* and D*.

As for Cablevision, the big problem with them was that they own FSN New York and MSG Network, the statons that lost out to both the Mets, Yanks, and Nets. That was the main reason why they held out for a year. Oddly enough Cablevision was doing the exact same thing to other providers as YES wanted to do them. They forced other providers to include FSN and MSG in the expanded basic package, while for their own systems that had no competition from other providers, they charged about $10 for each channel. Cablevision go their way for a while and picked up YES as a premium channel, but that changed a few months later when an arbitrator ruled that YES had to be in expanded basic. Oddly enough, Cablevision was also the owner of SportsChannel Philadelphia, which was on tap to become Fox Sports Philadelphia, right before CSN Philly formed and snagged the rights to every pro team in the city. They also own FSN Chicago, which lost out to CSN Chicago for the pro sports in that city.


----------



## NYSatelliteman (Aug 23, 2002)

KyL416 said:


> There's a rule saying they have to negotiate with both D* and E* if they are willing to carry it, since their signal is delivered by satellite.
> 
> CSN Philly was a different story in it's own because it's deliverd by microwave and fiber to other providers, not by satellite. So Comcast can deny it's delivery to E* and D*.


It's one thing to be legally able to deny certain programming (Comcast denying satellite in Philly) and another to negotiate in bad faith because you want to deny that programming.

I hope I am wrong, but I wouldn't be surprised if Sportsnet NY's cable owners want satellite to pay close to 2 dollars a subscriber vs $1.60 or $1.70 for a cable subscriber which would be discriminatory and unfair, but ultimately legal.

For cable it's win-win. If they make satellite pay more they offset any loss from that subscriber embracing satellite over cable. If satellite refuses to pay outrageous unfair fees relative to cable, they get all the Mets fans returning to cable.

Again, I hope I'm wrong, but never assume cable conglomerates play fair. Heck, if Comcast cared about your interests, they wouldn't use a legal loophole to deny satellite viewers their sports in Philly.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

You'd be correct in assuming that but I have to think that the Wilpons want as many eyes watching their product as they can get. If they wanted it cable exclusive they would have said it already. Now that being said at one point that $2 or so example you threw out above was what SportsNet Ohio was demanding of D* for just a PART TIME channel. Now Ive heard that theyve come down in their demands and according to our local paper they are expecting to be on D* by Opening Day.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> You'd be correct in assuming that but I have to think that the Wilpons want as many eyes watching their product as they can get.


BINGO! The Mets own roughly 60% of the network - only the other 40% is split (not evenly) between TW and Comcast. Thus, with Wilpon owning the majority of the network, he would want this network in as many homes as possible so he can charge more for the advertising. Comcast/TW are not controlling interests here, the Mets are.


----------



## NYSatelliteman (Aug 23, 2002)

matty8199 said:


> BINGO! The Mets own roughly 60% of the network - only the other 40% is split (not evenly) between TW and Comcast. Thus, with Wilpon owning the majority of the network, he would want this network in as many homes as possible so he can charge more for the advertising. Comcast/TW are not controlling interests here, the Mets are.


I wasn't aware of that,,,that being the case, and the Wilpons' not wanting to be second fiddle to Steinbrenner's YES (which is on DirecTV) I agree with you.

Also, a caller on today's Joe Benigno show at around 1245pm on WFAN Sports Radio in NY said that he heard from DirecTV Corporate that they will make an announcement regarding an agreement to carry Sportsnet NY tomorrow. That is what the caller said-- I haven't seen or heard any independent confirmation of the caller's comment (but he sounded legit).


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

I spoke to a guy at D* corporate HQ last week, he said (and this is a direct quote): "These things take some time. We'll get it done, though. I know they've been working feverishly on it."


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Well if thats the case, GREAT...one down one to go....now onto SportsTime Ohio. I do NOT know what the ownership split is there however.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

NYSatelliteman said:


> I wasn't aware of that,,,that being the case, and the Wilpons' not wanting to be second fiddle to Steinbrenner's YES (which is on DirecTV) I agree with you.
> 
> Also, a caller on today's Joe Benigno show at around 1245pm on WFAN Sports Radio in NY said that he heard from DirecTV Corporate that they will make an announcement regarding an agreement to carry Sportsnet NY tomorrow. That is what the caller said-- I haven't seen or heard any independent confirmation of the caller's comment (but he sounded legit).


So much for an announcement today...


----------



## Rkw1111 (Mar 14, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> So much for an announcement today...


Your days are very short, matty..mine last until 11:59pm. <keeping fingers crossed>...

:sure:


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, when YES first signed on a few years ago how long did it take for D* to pick it up?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

ansky said:


> Just out of curiosity, when YES first signed on a few years ago how long did it take for D* to pick it up?


D* had it from the start.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Mike and the Mad Dog on YES were talking like an announcement was made. Anyone have an update??


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> Mike and the Mad Dog on YES were talking like an announcement was made. Anyone have an update??


What did they say?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Some guy called and said D* told em that he would need Sports Pack for SportsNet NY. And Mike and Doggie were trying to figure out what channel it would be on....Thats all...


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

This mornings Newsday reports "SNY,DIRECTV STILL NEGOTIATING> Four days befor the Mets' opener, SportsNet New York still is negotiating with DirecTV for a carriage agreement with the satellite company. Industry sources indicate that a deal remains likely. Far less certain is an agreement with Dish Network.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

New York Post (Friday 3/31): ...three days from the Mets' opener the sweat continues for tens of thousands still without the Mets' new network. SNY claims that it remains close to deals with nearly all unsigned cable and satellite providers. Negotiations with DirecTV, said SNY's Andrew Fegyveresi, "are on-going. We hope to finalize an agreement very shortly."
Sounds like the same old thing and I am starting to worry. Please D*, get something done. My worst nightmare is to go back to Time Warner but I have to have my Mets!


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Check out this post on another site.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=293721&highlight=sny


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Mavrick said:


> Check out this post on another site.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=293721&highlight=sny


http://mikefrancesa.com/v-web/b2/index.php



> Sources have informed mikefrancesa.com that the deal will be announced Friday. The new channel will be located on 625. If you are a Mets fan and don't have Directv or Cablevision, you should worry. I'm hearing Dish Network will not carry Sports net NY.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I wonder where they will put FSN New York 2 now. (The channel that airs either Islanders or Devils games)


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

So I wonder if we will see the channel today or if they will wait until opening day.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm wonderin if Mike Francesca is just repeating a New York Post rumour from a month ago


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Its in the EPG on Channel 625. If you go into the program description is says SportsNet NY, although if you just switch to it, its still marked as RSNa.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm not home yet to check, but is it active yet?


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Not active as of yet. Still says RSNa.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

If this is the way it falls out (SNY on DTV, not on Dish) then too bad for all the Dish customers on Long Island (there are many). Those who currently have Dish are more than likely Met fans or not fans of baseball at all since those who watch the Yankees switched to DTV years ago. I just switched to DTV last week from Dish betting that Dish was never going to go for the Mets. The retention department didn't want to give up my $100/mo. for the last six years and couldn't accept that the only reason I was leaving was for the Mets. DTV has been great and I am looking forward to some good ball. Those who are stuck in a Dish committment will not be happy.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

That site (blog) is not an official Mike Francesa or WFAN site so who knows who the "source" is. I need word from D*.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

Anthony said:


> If this is they way it falls out (SNY on DTV, not on Dish) then too bad for all the Dish customers on Long Island (there are many). Those who currently have Dish are more than likely Met fans or not fans of baseball at all since those who watch the Yankees switched to DTV years ago. I just switched to DTV last week from Dish betting that Dish was never going to go for the Mets. The retention department didn't want to give up my $100/mo. for the last six years and couldn't accept that the only reason I was leaving was for the Mets. DTV has been great and I am looking forward to some good ball. Those who are stuck in a Dish committment will not be happy.


Yeah, I switched from E* to D* about a year ago because I reasoned E* would be reluctant to add another NY RSN given that they hadn't even added YES. Another reason was their HD DVR did not (and still doesn't) have 2 OTA tuners.

Any guess from anybody on whether D* will add the HD version of SNY? I noticed that Cablevision said they would be carrying the HD feed. My fear is that D* will add the HD, but only in MPEG4, and until they get their MPEG4 HD DVR, us HD Tivo owners will be left out in the cold.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

I recall last year where some Mets fans were *certain* that Dish would pick up SNY. Shame that they were incorrect.

I guess Dish is targeting those few New York customers who either (1) want to save a few $$ by getting the Family Pack or Top 60 pacakge only, or (2) don't mind paying about the same rates as DirecTV and missing the Mets and Yankees games. Really, even if I am not a baseball fan, a choice between AT120 with locals for $44.99 or TC with locals and YES and (probably) SNY for $44.99 is a no brainer.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

jrbdmb said:


> I recall last year where some Mets fans were *certain* that Dish would pick up SNY. Shame that they were incorrect.
> 
> I guess Dish is targeting those few New York customers who either (1) want to save a few $$ by getting the Family Pack or Top 60 pacakge only, or (2) don't mind paying about the same rates as DirecTV and missing the Mets and Yankees games. Really, even if I am not a baseball fan, a choice between AT120 with locals for $44.99 or TC with locals and YES and (probably) SNY for $44.99 is a no brainer.


Its uplinked to reason to scream yet


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> Its in the EPG on Channel 625. If you go into the program description is says SportsNet NY, although if you just switch to it, its still marked as RSNa.


I don't see that at all on my R15. If I go into the program description on 625 it just says To Be Announced, No Information Available.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Highlight "625 RSNa" in the EPG, and it will give a description of the channel. You'll likely see what DCSholtis is talking about then.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Not active yet, but on my DirecTiVos, under Channels You Receive, 625 still shows the channel name as RSNa - but the description now reads "SportsNet New York". Also, 627 shows channel name RSNa with the description now reading "FSN NY/MSG Alternate..."


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

KyL416 said:


> Highlight "625 RSNa" in the EPG, and it will give a description of the channel. You'll likely see what DCSholtis is talking about then.


Yup, I see that now, too. (I was using the list guide before and didn't see that.) Also 627 seems to be the new alternate, although the grid guide still shows "Upcoming: Panthers @ Hurricanes".


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Yup, I see that now, too. (I was using the list guide before and didn't see that.) Also 627 seems to be the new alternate, although the grid guide still shows "Upcoming: Panthers @ Hurricanes".


Is this showing up on all receivers? If so, how do I get to it? I have an R15 and D11, but I thought it was only showing up on DTivos...


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Actually if you look in the program guide now it says "Upcoming: Nationals at Mets"


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

ansky said:


> Actually if you look in the program guide now it says "Upcoming: Nationals at Mets"


On 625 or 626? If it were on 626 that would make sense, that's MASN (the Nationals broadcast station)...


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

It's on both 625 and 626


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> On 625 or 626? If it were on 626 that would make sense, that's MASN (the Nationals broadcast station)...


Both 625 and 626. I reset my receiver to re-load the guide.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

ansky said:


> Actually if you look in the program guide now it says "Upcoming: Nationals at Mets"


Yes, I see that now, too. It's showing Mon 4/3 1:00pm-7:00pm, Nationals @ Mets.

That should change as the full schedule gets loaded.
-


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hopefully this means the deal is done, but I don't know why we need to wait til Monday (unless they've reached a deal to at least show the games until they come to an agreement for 24/7 carriage)...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Considering the Mets are not televised on SNY until Monday. They most likely wanted to turn it on with the start of the season.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

According to this thread, it has been uplinked to channel 438 on E*. So, it may work out for them after all.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55528


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

i`ve emailed Directv today and ask them about Sports Net New york here is their response 

Thanks for writing. While we don't carry SportsNet New York at this time, we are in negotiations with the network and we hope to be adding it to our programming lineup soon. 

I realize that you are anxious to know if this station will be available in time for opening day. Unfortunately I do not have any additional information today but we hope to know more soon.

Thanks again for writing and check back at DIRECTV.com this spring for the latest news about SportsNet New York on DIRECTV.

Sincerely,

Marjorie R
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## nym0705 (Apr 1, 2006)

I would take that with a grain of salt since the csrs are usually clueless. Talking them is like talking to a brick wall. Im sorry if any of the readers are csrs but MOST are clueless. Now about the response thats the canned response they are told to give to keep people quiet and on the downlow I would not take it seriously since it is on the program guide things look good.


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

i`ve notice this morning that Directv has add some more sports channels and channel 662 channel id has NYalt


----------



## Firehawk295 (Apr 1, 2006)

I called D* just now. Two CSRs and neither had a clue of what SNY was. One told me "you already get FSNY and MSG. They carry the Mets games"

:lol: 

At least I do have service with Cablevision already. The rest of you Mets fans, good luck. 52 hours to first pitch.... but who's counting.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

From todays New York Post (4/1): RNC Cable, serving approximately 63,000 New York City subscribers, yesterday reached an agreement to carry SportsNet New York, the new Mets network. Left unresolved are the fates of tens of thousands of other baseball fans who subscribe to either smaller cable systems or satellite providers DirecTV or Dish Network.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

> i`ve notice this morning that Directv has add some more sports channels and channel 662 channel id has NYalt


662 appears to be the new location for FSN New York 2. It seems D* reorganized the alternates to make it that each channel has a specified alternate feed, which is good for those who live in a territory where your local team is only on alternate. Now you have a specified channel where your team is, and you don't have to browse through the various alternates to find your game on a different channel each day.

On a side note, what worries me is that they only list the Mets vs Nationals game for Monday on 625, hopefully this doesn't mean that we will only be getting games. I'm hoping we get SNY full time.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> 662 appears to be the new location for FSN New York 2. It seems D* reorganized the alternates to make it that each channel has a specified alternate feed, which is good for those who live in a territory where your local team is only on alternate. Now you have a specified channel where your team is, and you don't have to browse through the various alternates to find your game on a different channel each day.
> 
> On a side note, what worries me is that they only list the Mets vs Nationals game for Monday on 625, hopefully this doesn't mean that we will only be getting games. I'm hoping we get SNY full time.


I too want SNY full time, but I'd be perfectly happy if we only get the games until they come to a full-time carriage agreement...


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> 662 appears to be the new location for FSN New York 2. It seems D* reorganized the alternates to make it that each channel has a specified alternate feed, which is good for those who live in a territory where your local team is only on alternate. Now you have a specified channel where your team is, and you don't have to browse through the various alternates to find your game on a different channel each day.
> 
> On a side note, what worries me is that they only list the Mets vs Nationals game for Monday on 625, hopefully this doesn't mean that we will only be getting games. I'm hoping we get SNY full time.


I doubt they will only show games. Maybe they have reached an agreement for SD and are still trying to work out HD before finalizing.


----------



## nym0705 (Apr 1, 2006)

I heard on another board they will show only games like a fox sports alternate kinda deal.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I just tuned to 625 and now it just says "To be announced" starting at 6am tomorrow. I wonder what that means...


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

It's still listed as SportsNet NY so hopefully it will be up at 6:00AM tomorrow. But I won't believe it till I see it.


----------



## Spooky (Mar 15, 2005)

Car1181 said:


> It's still listed as SportsNet NY so hopefully it will be up at 6:00AM tomorrow. But I won't believe it till I see it.


This could be the most encouraging news yet. My guide, starting at 6:30am 4/3/06 for April 3rd, states "regular schedule". The regular schedule COULD mean that SNY begins on DTV at 6:30am.....

Opinions????


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Spooky said:


> This could be the most encouraging news yet. My guide, starting at 6:30am 4/3/06 for April 3rd, states "regular schedule". The regular schedule COULD mean that SNY begins on DTV at 6:30am.....
> 
> Opinions????


A couple of hours ago I had "to be announced" on 4/3 and now I also have "regular Schedule". They were always promising by opening day so maybe they will come through. Hope so.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

NYDailyNews.com - April 3, 2006

Sports Net New York executives negotiated over the weekend with DirecTV and
were closing in on a deal that could be finalized today, allowing Met fans who
subscribe to the satellite service to catch today's opener. And yet, there's also
the chance that the negotiations will continue today without a deal.

"They're inching along," a source said. "And it's moving forward."

DirecTV has approximately one million subscribers in the New York metropolitan
area. If a deal is completed today, SNY would have nearly locked up all the major
carriers for the new network. Another satellite provider, Dish Network, is also still
in negotiations with SNY. 

Dish never reached an agreement with the YES Network.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Well the game is in the EPG for today. I hope they are negotiating for the channel to come on fulltime although part time for now in the interim wouldnt bother me. I'm hopeful!!


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Channel 625 just lit up, at 12:30, showing the white screen with DirecTV logo and music playing.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Uh oh, it's now 1:02, and no change, still just the logo screen.....


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

It's 1:07 and no game, and ESPN is blacked out.
Thank God I'm a Yanks fan.
Feel bad for the Mets fans in upstate NY.


----------



## Firehawk295 (Apr 1, 2006)

Mets take the field, still nothing.


----------



## Firehawk295 (Apr 1, 2006)

First pitch, GAME IS NOT ON.


----------



## Firehawk295 (Apr 1, 2006)

I just hung up with SNY, and they confirmed they do not have an agreement in place with D*

If anyone cares to let SNY know what you think about that... I was only on hold for a few minutes. 

212.485.4800

I'm headed inside to watch the game on my HDTV with Cablevision. Who would have thought that?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Nats-Mets on ch. 626 MASN.

Gone at 2:44PM.


----------



## nym0705 (Apr 1, 2006)

Well great news just heard on WFAN in NY a deal was signed 5pm with an announcement either tonight or tomorrow but SNY promises that there will be full 9 innings on Directv starting Wednsday.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

nym0705 said:


> Well great news just heard on WFAN in NY a deal was signed 5pm with an announcement either tonight or tomorrow but SNY promises that there will be full 9 innings on Directv starting Wednsday.


thats nice DONT BELIEVE ANYTHING TILL THE ANNOUNCEMENT!!


----------



## nym0705 (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree but this was brewing from like 430pm on and I read it on another board that they were super close and should be signed by tonite. So I might not want to believe it but I want to lol. And if it is true thank god woooo.


----------



## MrMorgan7 (Apr 3, 2006)

newsday.com/sports/baseball/mets/ny-spsny0404,0,6582484.story?coll=ny-sports-headlines

Sorry, it won't let me post a hyperlink yet.


Scott


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

MrMorgan7 said:


> newsday.com/sports/baseball/mets/ny-spsny0404,0,6582484.story?coll=ny-sports-headlines
> 
> Sorry, it won't let me post a hyperlink yet.
> 
> Scott


http://www.newsday.com/sports/baseball/mets/ny-spsny0404,0,6582484.story

They now have a deal!!! D* only deal. No Agreement with E*


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I wonder when they'll turn it on. Still nothing...


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I got an e-mail from D* saying that it will be turned on Wed.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

As of right now (7:50pm) all of the guide data is filled in for SNY and the channel label has changed from RSNa to SNY. But the screen is still just showing the D* logo and music playing...


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

SNY, DirecTV reach deal

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.newsday.com/sports/baseball/mets/ny-spsny0404,0,6582484.story?coll=ny-sports-headlines


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Here is the link from SNY. The deal also includes certain home HD games as well:

http://www.sny.tv/article.jsp?content=pr20060403



> The agreement will also allow DIRECTV to deliver to its high-definition (HD) customers an HD version of select home Mets games produced by SNY.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I can live with missing one game seeing as how they got a deal for HD home games.


----------



## NVBlue (Aug 4, 2005)

Stop the whinning! It got added.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

NVBlue said:


> Stop the whinning! It got added.


Dude, you're the one that just bumped a post that had almost no activity after the deal was announced...


----------



## Spooky (Mar 15, 2005)

Does anyone else have a message that states channel not purchased on 625? it tells me to call extension 721 (channel not purchased)....


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Spooky said:


> Does anyone else have a message that states channel not purchased on 625? it tells me to call extension 721 (channel not purchased)....


Yes I have that message too. From the program guide it looks like regular programming starts at 6am tomorrow.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They likely still didn't finish adjusting the settings so it appears in Total Choice for the Mets Territory. I have sports pack and am getting a screen that says "SNY will launch on 4/5" with XM Top Tracks playing in the background.


----------

